# Craftsman 315.245900 series 90 router



## rsauve (Aug 13, 2014)

Any comments, or opinions on this one.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Do you own this router or are you buying this router?
What is it you want to know


----------



## rsauve (Aug 13, 2014)

...considering buying it used. How much should I be paying?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is a thread about the 275900 model which I would assume is a newer model than yours since it has a higher serial number. The thread is from 2005. http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/1243-help-craftsman-router-model-315-275000-a.html

Craftsman routers slipping in the base has been a common problem and one that I had trouble with in a different model. Lots of the older Sears routers only came with 1/4" collets. Another issue you may have is parts or rather the lack of them. If anything goes wrong with it it may become a paperweight.

So I would say that if you are interested in this router it shouldn't be more than $20 if in perfect condition. If there is anything wrong with it walk away. I sold an 800 watt Skil that I inherited from my father in law over the last weekend at a yard sale for $10 because that was all it was worth. It ran perfectly and was even attached to a Routermate attachment.


----------



## rsauve (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks, Chuck. Lady was asking $100 for it, so I will pass.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bob, I'm pretty sure it wasn't even $100 new. When you start getting up into that range you might as well spend a little more and go new. Canadian Tire had a sale on a Hitachi M12VC a while back for $130 so I picked one up. It's around 2 1/4 hp and a joy to use. I see amazon Canada has it for even less. For $230 you can pick it up with fixed and plunge base. The Hitachis come with a 5 yr warranty so they are a decent choice for the DIYer. Amazon.ca: hitachi routers: Tools & Home Improvement

$100 for a used Craftsman you may not be able to get parts for or a brand new Hitachi for $115 is a no-brainer.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Bob, I realize you are in Canada but you can still take a look at this Craftsman router. I have one I have had for almost 3 years. They are actually a very good router for right at $100. You get everything you need but the bits. I think I only paid around $70 on sale.

Sears.com 

Dick


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dick I've seen BJ post links to great deals on Sears routers and when I followed them I automatically got switched to Sears Canada where the deal didn't exist. I just tried to see what Sears has available here and at what price and I can't even get a router to show up in the search even though they are listed in their tools section. No matter how good that model router is, $100 for a used one or $115 for a brand new Hitachi that comes with separate 1/2 and 1/4 collets and a five yr warranty is still a no brainer.


----------

